# Be low inhib and u can fuck whoever if psl 5.5



## rydofx (Mar 2, 2020)

High tier normie friend got wasted af, didnt even aknowledge one girl yet had like 5 girls approach him and he was talking to dudes and wondering around club **fucking alone for most of night**.

Literally barred every girl cuz he didnt want to have sex. Didnt even let them get a word in just ignored them and left them babling at his feet.

Me on the other hand w rest of friends couldnt even attract 1 girl trying to status cool guy max. Its over niggas if high inhib talking to everyone trying to be cool

If u *legitamatley dont give a fuck* girls pick up on it and want to fuck u cuz they think ur interesting. If u look like u are trying hard and high inhib its fucking over confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice anecdote without any pics of the guy


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 2, 2020)

True, if you legitamately dont gaf you can get laid time to time as an ugly guy.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)

high tier normie? is he tall or something?


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 2, 2020)

So be irl 8 and outgoing and social and you can fuck girls? Isn’t that obvious already?


----------



## middayshowers (Mar 2, 2020)

i believe our definitions of high tier normie may differ


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 2, 2020)

How tall was he


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 2, 2020)

High Inhib is death sentence unless you are really good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 2, 2020)

rydofx said:


> legitamatley


----------



## Dogs (Mar 2, 2020)

I believe either this is a be low inhibition cope or a high tier normie guy is actually chad


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 2, 2020)

face


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 2, 2020)

only works if youre at least above average facially


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 2, 2020)

Waiting for the friend's photo


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 2, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> True, if you legitamately dont gaf you can get laid time to time as an ugly guy.



high inhib aspie copers will disagree with you and “laugh“


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing at all the basement dwelling Copers, women have a 6th sense. They can smell if you beat your meat daily and your range of motions scream I’m a simp that needs to be inside pussy. They also subconsciously read body language so they know if you truly DGAF or not. If you can train your brain to Stop thinking about pussy and SoftMaxx as much as you can naturally women will pick up on that


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 2, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> high inhib aspie copers will disagree with you and “laugh“


Elab


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 2, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Elab


I thought it would be simple... the way people think here is very linear, if you are 5PSL you can have GF and if you are one in 300 ie 6PSL you can have one night stands...

ive also seen time and time again ugly guys completely and utterly slay 5 PSL women regularly they hit the gym a bit and arr confident but people here are too aspie to understand


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Laughing at all the basement dwelling Copers, women have a 6th sense. They can smell if you beat your meat daily and your range of motions scream I’m a simp that needs to be inside pussy. They also subconsciously read body language so they know if you truly DGAF or not. If you can train your brain to Stop thinking about pussy and SoftMaxx as much as you can naturally women will pick up on that


i cant tell if ur trolling or not
this is what all nofap retards say "women can tell when you havent fapped, it gives u this supernatural energy that they can pick up with their 6th sense and that makes them more attracted to u"


----------



## rydofx (Mar 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i cant tell if ur trolling or not
> this is what all nofap retards say "women can tell when you havent fapped, it gives u this supernatural energy that they can pick up with their 6th sense and that makes them more attracted to u"



Not trolling. I have no idea if hes no fap or not either


dohbeep said:


> high inhib aspie copers will disagree with you and “laugh“



Agreed be low inhib or its over niggas


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Mar 2, 2020)

Most social skills is just being a loud abhorrent moron


----------



## rydofx (Mar 2, 2020)

Got the hunter eyes said:


> Waiting for the friend's photo



Basically not chadlite. Not chad 

No big failos. dresses nice, groomed nice. height 5 10


autistic_tendencies said:


> Most social skills is just being a loud abhorrent moron



If ur alpha then yes


Dmitri Concept said:


> How tall was he


 5 10


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 2, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> I thought it would be simple... the way people think here is very linear, if you are 5PSL you can have GF and if you are one in 300 ie 6PSL you can have one night stands...
> 
> ive also seen time and time again ugly guys completely and utterly slay 5 PSL women regularly they hit the gym a bit and arr confident but people here are too aspie to understand


I thought you meant confidence wise. 

Like if an ugly guy gets made fun of he will sadly laugh and agree.

I do this tbh and I feel beta, it was projection on my part.


----------



## rydofx (Mar 2, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> So be irl 8 and outgoing and social and you can fuck girls? Isn’t that obvious already?



Psl 5.3 ish. Not even that outgoing. Just good social skills. Has great read on ppl can talk to anyone
y


Dogs said:


> I believe either this is a be low inhibition cope or a high tier normie guy is actually chad



Not chad cuz he doesnt have hardly any defined features. neutral canthal tilt. Okay brow ridge non hunter eyes. I guess he just has good harmony good nordic pheno

dresses well


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i cant tell if ur trolling or not
> this is what all nofap retards say "women can tell when you havent fapped, it gives u this supernatural energy that they can pick up with their 6th sense and that makes them more attracted to u"


The thing about NoFap retards is that they’re doing NoFap in hopes of women picking up the “DGAF” attitude so they’re really just wasting their time with it. I can’t explain it but you truly not have to Gaf if you ever get pussy thrown your way or not while self improving.


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 2, 2020)

rydofx said:


> Basically not chadlite. Not chad
> 
> No big failos. dresses nice, groomed nice. height 5 10


I feel like your theory is right, because you can test it in every other aspect of life, but concerning dating and sex, you stil must be above average. As you said your friend is.

I'd say yeah, being low inhib is surely the best in general (better than high inhib without any doubt)


----------



## rydofx (Mar 2, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> The thing about NoFap retards is that they’re doing NoFap in hopes of women picking up the “DGAF” attitude so they’re really just wasting their time with it. I can’t explain it but you truly not have to Gaf if you ever get pussy thrown your way or not while self improving.


 Truth. Yah the mentality of this kid is that he truly doesnt care about anything besides having a good time. Meeting intersting ppl. Sex is not on his mind unless he meets someone intersting i guess


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 2, 2020)

Joined Feb 12, 2020


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 2, 2020)

Got the hunter eyes said:


> I feel like your theory is right, because you can test it in every other aspect of life, but concerning dating and sex, you stil must be above average. As you said your friend is.
> 
> I'd say yeah, being low inhib is surely the best in general (better than high inhib without any doubt)


Even because the stereotyped classic "Chad" is low inhib by nature so..


----------



## Square Jaw (Mar 2, 2020)

Cope.


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 2, 2020)

It's true


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 2, 2020)

@OwlGod I cucked o'pry with this method


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 2, 2020)

rydofx said:


> Truth. Yah the mentality of this kid is that he truly doesnt care about anything besides having a good time. Meeting intersting ppl. Sex is not on his mind unless he meets someone intersting i guess


Is he above average in looks? Does he look better than all of you guys? 5’10” is meh height but acceptable if you have a good face


----------



## Rift (Mar 2, 2020)

Show his pics


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 2, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> Show his pics


LET ME INTO THE TRIBE, please : )


----------



## Rift (Mar 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> LET ME INTO THE TRIBE, please : )


You’re one stupid ass simp ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 2, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> You’re one stupid ass simp ngl


You need me


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2020)

Tales from the mumbai mental asylum 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 2, 2020)

rydofx said:


> High tier normie friend got wasted af, didnt even aknowledge one girl yet had like 5 girls approach him and he was talking to dudes and wondering around club **fucking alone for most of night**.
> 
> Literally barred every girl cuz he didnt want to have sex. Didnt even let them get a word in just ignored them and left them babling at his feet.
> 
> ...


Only if monkeymaxxed


----------



## rydofx (Mar 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Only if monkeymaxxed



Slight money maxx yes. Friend looks just a little less good then u. But has enough $ to buy nice clothes


Vidyacoper said:


> high tier normie? is he tall or something?


 5 10

Above average looking but not by a whole lot. Normal frame


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 2, 2020)

rydofx said:


> Slight money maxx yes. Friend looks just a little less good then u. But has enough $ to buy nice clothes
> 
> 5 10


Not moneymaxx, I didn't misspell! Wait? have you not heard of monkey maxxing https://looksmax.org/threads/monkeymaxxing-guide.107692/


----------



## rydofx (Mar 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not moneymaxx, I didn't misspell! Wait? have you not heard of monkey maxxing https://looksmax.org/threads/monkeymaxxing-guide.107692/



u trolling nigggga


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 2, 2020)

rydofx said:


> u trolling nigggga


I haven't done all this research just to be called a nigga, I preffer ape


----------



## Subhuman trash (Mar 3, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Nice anecdote without any pics of the guy


----------



## CopingHard (Mar 3, 2020)

Tales from the basement


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 3, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> True, if you legitamately dont gaf you can get laid time to time as an ugly guy.


op said psl 5.5


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 3, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> op said psl 5.5


but im saying if you legitmately dgaf as an ugly guy you will get laid time to time


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 3, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> but im saying if you legitmately dgaf as an ugly guy you will get laid time to time


idgaf , where is my gf?

oh yeah cause im psl 1.5


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 3, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> idgaf , where is my gf?
> 
> oh yeah cause im psl 1.5


you do gaf, thats why youre here


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 3, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> you do gaf, thats why youre here


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 3, 2020)

A low inhib 5/10 would out-slay a shy, awkward 8/10


----------



## hebbewem (Mar 3, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> A low inhib 5/10 would out-slay a shy, awkward 8/10


Cope


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 3, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Cope


You need to be Giga-chad to be a slayer if shy and awkward, 8/10 isn’t enough


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> The thing about NoFap retards is that they’re doing NoFap in hopes of women picking up the “DGAF” attitude so they’re really just wasting their time with it. I can’t explain it but you truly not have to Gaf if you ever get pussy thrown your way or not while self improving.


That's true, incels won't understand, women can really feel you. I have learned this myself, I was getting lays most of the time I just didn't give a fuck about it (or was on xans/phenibut).

And you need to be low inhib even if you are chad, you won't get a shit if you are shy and PSL < 6.5


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 3, 2020)

Michael said:


> That's true, incels won't understand, women can really feel you. I have learned this myself, I was getting lays most of the time I just didn't give a fuck about it (or was on xans/phenibut).
> 
> And you need to be low inhib even if you are chad, you won't get a shit if you are shy and PSL < 6.5


ile szmat wyruchałeś?


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> ile szmat wyruchałeś?


mało, z 16 chyba, nie skupiam się na tym teraz.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 3, 2020)

Michael said:


> mało, z 16 chyba, nie skupiam się na tym teraz.


aha mało, ile ty masz kurwa lat


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> aha mało, ile ty masz kurwa lat


dwie dyszki


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 3, 2020)

Michael said:


> dwie dyszki


kurwa jak ty jesteś zblackpilowany?


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> kurwa jak ty jesteś zblackpilowany?


ja mam takie szczęście że mnie mama blackpiluje od dziecka xD w skrócie gadała mi że wygląd jest najważniejszy zawsze, jak wyglądałem chujowo to mi to mówiła i tak dalej. Dlatego w sumie też zawsze do tego dużą wage przywiązywałem.
a później to już życie mnie nauczyło troche, koleżanka raz poszła w klubie z innym gościem no to wkurwiłem sie i wpisałem 'men self improvement forum' w google i tak jakoś sie tu dostałem xD

a ty jak sie tu dostaleś?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 3, 2020)

Michael said:


> ja mam takie szczęście że mnie mama blackpiluje od dziecka xD w skrócie gadała mi że wygląd jest najważniejszy zawsze, jak wyglądałem chujowo to mi to mówiła i tak dalej. Dlatego w sumie też zawsze do tego dużą wage przywiązywałem.
> a później to już życie mnie nauczyło troche, koleżanka raz poszła w klubie z innym gościem no to wkurwiłem sie i wpisałem 'men self improvement forum' w google i tak jakoś sie tu dostałem xD


nie wieże ze jakaś szmata poszła z innym gościem. Nie wierzę. Maniejsza o to. Prosze tylko zebys nie kopiował mojego calego profilu, avi itd. bo to mnie wkurwia.


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Mar 3, 2020)

Doubt


----------



## william (Mar 3, 2020)

5.5 psl is basically chadlite level looks. just be good looking theory strikes again


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 3, 2020)

Michael said:


> That's true, incels won't understand, women can really feel you. I have learned this myself, I was getting lays most of the time I just didn't give a fuck about it (or was on xans/phenibut).
> 
> And you need to be low inhib even if you are chad, you won't get a shit if you are shy and PSL < 6.5


That’s why I’m just gonna SoftMax and try to stop caring about them. Women can smell an inexperienced simp, you can be Chico in looks but if you act like a shy soy boy cuck she’d just leave you for a more confident chad. Hypergamy doesn’t stop for anyone even if you’re top 1% in looks


----------



## rydofx (Mar 3, 2020)

william said:


> 5.5 psl is basically chadlite level looks. just be good looking theory strikes again



Yes but the difference between chad and normie verging chadlite is quite shocking

Example


----------



## basedcircassian (Mar 4, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> A low inhib *7.9/10* would out-slay a shy, awkward *8/10*


average guy aint slaying shit


----------



## rydofx (Mar 4, 2020)

basedcircassian said:


> average guy aint slaying shit


 
Confirmed by being at various bars/clubs over the last month and a half


----------



## basedcircassian (Mar 4, 2020)

rydofx said:


> Confirmed by being at various bars/clubs over the last month and a half


htn is a whole different story though


----------



## goodman78 (Mar 4, 2020)

you're saying this to feel good op?
sry but it wont change anything


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 4, 2020)

Michael said:


> mało, z 16 chyba, nie skupiam się na tym teraz.


@Over


----------

